# bulb replacement for old Petzl?



## Megacam (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi all. Newb here. Just got my first 2 new LED lights (both Maglite) and now I'm hooked. I also have an old (bought in 1998ish) Petzl Micro that I use for working around the house, on cars, ect. I'd hate to get rid of it and would like to upgrade it with and LED bulb. The only one I have found is the Tektite LS-233 3v screw type bulb, that was recommended by led-replacement. I searched the Tektite site and could not find any info on the bulbs output. My question is...is it even worth trying to upgrade this light with this $29 bulb or should I just be looking at a new LED headlamp and just keep this as an extra backup? Also, are there maybe are some better bulbs/deals out there that will just screw in? Thanks in advance for any help, this forum has already been a great help.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Dec 23, 2011)

it's not worth upgrading. you can get a decent-to-good LED headlamp for $10-15. 

i still have an old incan headlamp. i use it occasionally. it makes a great bomb proof backup.


----------



## Omega Man (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow, timely thread, I just found one of these Micros at Goodwill for $1, couldn't resist. I was going to dig up a PR2 dropin for it to see what it would look like. You could always look for an older Terralux dropin or something along those lines. There was also a bi-pin PR2 base, so that you could use low voltage LEDs direct drive in things like 2D Maglites.


----------



## Megacam (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey Omega Man, let me know if you do any modding on your Micro. I'm still looking for a cheap (but better) replacement bulb. I'd like to get a brighter light and better efficiency.


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 12, 2012)

I am confused.
Megacam mentioned screw based bulb.
Omega Man mentioned PR2 flanged base bulb.
Can you guys double check what bulb is actually inside your headlamps.

-

The LS222 is a dim 5mm LED.
The LS233 is a side emitter Luxeon, brighter but produces a very ringy beam.
I would recommend you buy a new headlamp.


----------



## Megacam (Jan 12, 2012)

I am looking at my spare bulb (that came with the original light) and it is a 3v screw base type bulb. I've read that the Terralux TLE 1s will fit my light. Are there any better options out there? I'd like to stay under $15 if possible.


----------



## b00m5ammy (Feb 12, 2012)

Megacam,
I was just wondering around google with the EXACT same question. I read your post and later found a replacement bulb for $10, my conscience forced me to sign up for these forums just to pass this info along to you, so feel special  Anyways, its listed as E10-WHP on this website. 
http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-...Page&category=LIGHTS&Page2Disp=/pt/bulbs.html

I didn't buy one yet, but PM me if you get one. I'd like to know how they perform. Cheers


----------



## Megacam (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey, thanks! It looks like the Terralux is 50 lumens vs. 35 for the E10...but the terralux seems to be hard to find. I'll let you know here and post some pics when I make an order!


----------



## Richwouldnt (Nov 27, 2015)

Superbrightleds.com now has a version claiming 75 lumens with standard polarity and if you do a search for Petzl E10 LED lamp on ebay you can find offerings from Europe that claim 120 Lumens, no polarity requirement and a wide voltage range of 2 to 9 volts. superbrightleds.coms listing claims a voltage range of 1 to 9 volts. Search for "E10-WHP" on their site. The above link in post 7 no longer leads to an orderable item.

The Petzl compatible E10 bubs from GB are about $13.50 each but $30 on Amazon USA. With their lack of any polarity requirement and wide range of voltage input they should fit almost anything that takes an E10 base size bulb. Read descriptions on ebay carefully as some apparently are not universal polarity. I am ordering one which is claimed to be.

A British company, reflectalite.com, appears to have a very complete range of LED replacement bulbs for older incandescent bulb lights, both Maglite style, standard flanged and threaded base bulb versions.


----------

